# 2-23-08 Vid



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is my 1st try at it:

http://i264.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid264.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fii179%2Flawnboy69%2FSnow%25202-23-08%2F7b3e94e0.pbr&hostname=stream264.photobucket.com


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ok sorry but after 10 sec of that music i stopped watching


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol i said the same thing bout the music.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL its fix


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

atleast u tried. 2 things 

1. get one of those suction cup holders for cameras

2. u going to fix the passenger side wiper?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

1. I was using my cell phone

2. Yes I am going to


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

3. buy a camera


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

4. My truck is better then a snow blower


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

5. so is mine


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

6. someone cant handle a little criticism


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

7.sometimes a little criticism isnt needed nor wanted.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

8. I dont mine criticism, when it is called for!, But there is a line between criticism and bashing.

Look behind you cause you have passed the line!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

9. then put your snowblower in reverse and back up alittle.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

10.Do you have any cool vids of the snow blower, that would be great!


ps. clapper thanks for the pics and vid!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol yea post a vid of you snowblowing your drive for us.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tls,

Thanks man, 
I know there not the best, but I came up with the idea to make the vid, when I was omost done for the day.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

also wondering if he could use a suction cup mount on his snowblower?? or would he just set the camera on the hood of his 1/2 ton?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;525690 said:


> Tls,
> 
> Thanks man,
> I know there not the best, but I came up with the idea to make the vid, when I was omost done for the day.


Dude it was good, dont worry about it! You gave us pics and vids for this site, what more can we ask for! Plus a cam is expensive, the only reason i have one is my gf bought it for me as a xmass gift!


THEGOLDPRO;525692 said:


> also wondering if he could use a suction cup mount on his snowblower?? or would he just set the camera on the hood of his 1/2 ton?


hahahahah thats great!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

now all the lowballers are adding there .02 LOL ok first of I'm not in the landscaping or snow removal business so owning a plow would be wasteful right now, so having a snowblower as a homeowner is ok , cause hiring the type of plower u guys are is a waste of money. since i join i have seen your ins and outs its a no wonder why the people in my area do there own drives.... bashing as u put it wasn't even close to what i could of said about your vid you know your vid sucks . so take your lumps and move on. poking fun at someone in return just shows how little you are.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

StoneDevil;525707 said:


> now all the lowballers are adding there .02 LOL ok first of I'm not in the landscaping or snow removal business so owning a plow would be wasteful right now, so having a snowblower as a homeowner is ok , cause hiring the type of plower u guys are is a waste of money. since i join i have seen your ins and outs its a no wonder why the people in my area do there own drives.... bashing as u put it wasn't even close to what i could of said about your vid


well then why are you here?? to spy on us shady plow guys so you can feel beter about owning a snow blower rather then pay someone to do it??

secondly can you even put a plow on a v6 1/2 ton ford?? we wouldn't want that little fella to explode while your trying to push with her.

3rd the people in your are do the drives their selves because they are more then likely poor, do you need to hire a plow guy in a trailer park?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks gold pro u just proved my point


speaking the truth and bashing i see no difference so lets move on.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

StoneDevil;525711 said:


> thanks gold pro u just proved my point


No problem man anything i can do to help you homeowners out.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

?????????????????


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

tough group did you go out and make a buck 2day thats all that matters keep up the good work


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

StoneDevil;525707 said:


> now all the lowballers are adding there .02 LOL ok first of I'm not in the landscaping or snow removal business so owning a plow would be wasteful right now, so having a snowblower as a homeowner is ok , cause hiring the type of plower u guys are is a waste of money. since i join i have seen your ins and outs its a no wonder why the people in my area do there own drives.... bashing as u put it wasn't even close to what i could of said about your vid you know your vid sucks . so take your lumps and move on. poking fun at someone in return just shows how little you are.


First off why dont u get back to shoveling ur driveway, and not ruion our site! You started this because did not like the music! You poor thing should he have added some backstreet boys for ur listen enjoyment! Lowballer???? all three of us have very successful business, i doubt we got there lowballing! The people in ur area do their own drives because u get about 1-2 inches a storm! How was that big sloppy inch on friday??? Must have been hard on the blower, look foward to the vids man!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

People dont have us do drives !!!! why?

1. We dont have time to do them
2. We Dont touch a call in drive way for under $50.00


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

damn "takes the backstreet boys cd out of my truck" why you gotta go there man, lol


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ok u got me on the 1 to 2 inch storm it sucked, 2 i wasnt the only one didnt care for the music, and 3 i dont sugar coat anything i say. i speak my mind if i offended u so be it, i will never change they i speak my mind. as far bashing goes it was from both sides... so as far i'm concerned its water under th bridge


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Stone, I just found out you doing my buddys drive way over there!! You know the one you do for $5.00 he sent me a Pic of you at work!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

StoneDevil;525721 said:


> ok u got me on the 1 to 2 inch storm it sucked, 2 i wasnt the only one didnt care for the music, and 3 i dont sugar coat anything i say. i speak my mind if i offended u so be it, i will never change they i speak my mind. as far bashing goes it was from both sides... so as far i'm concerned its water under th bridge


oh no us shady lowballing plow guys dont believe in water under the bridge.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Lmao...........


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

but seriously the backstreet boys comment wasnt cool lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

clapper that pic is so funny...hahahhaa! Dam goldpro u have a cd player in ur truck, i dont im a lowballer!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Lmao........................


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I tell you what, Im glad Im lowballing other wise I dont know how I would keep my 4 trucks busy !


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i meant to say old school walkman, stole it form a homeless guy when he was sleeping, my truck doesnt have a radio. i cant afford one.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;525728 said:


> I tell you what, Im glad Im lowballing other wise I dont know how I would keep my 4 trucks busy !


hhahahaha, i love doing lots for $150 a storm, no matter how many inches!


THEGOLDPRO;525729 said:


> i meant to say old school walkman, stole it form a homeless guy when he was sleeping, my truck doesnt have a radio. i cant afford one.


hahahahah, i dont even have a truck! i use my jeep with a piece of wood up front!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the vid clapper. 

I think its funny how a simple video starts something like this. 

I'm not going to get to involved, but I'd have to agree with clapper's side on this one. I don't even understand how someone thinks a lowballer can support 4 trucks? Those insurance rates really kill the lowballers yanno  I'm surprised snofarmer isn't all over this one lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I must ask, since I am Ron's good friend, why did this have to even go down lowballer ave? I mean seriously, he took the vid with his cell, music sucked....turn the damn speakers off, and he shared them. He lives out in the boonies, so why not plow the trailer park?? They pay good and that is what counts. He is not even remotely a lowballer, nor will he ever be!!!!

Okay so enough with my rant, lol. The vids look good Ron, but save a couple $$ and get a digi cam that can take vids too. Mine was 75 bucks from wal-mart and it does a fine job


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, 

Thanks

Yea, I need to get a Digi Cam but by then winter will be over LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well then you will have it in time for landscaping, lol. Then you can take some mowing vids, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea I could!

Then stone could come to Lanwsite and bash me!
He can trade his snowblower in for a Reel Mower!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Lmao Ron,lol!!!!!!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

OK so the low baller tag wasn't necessary, sorry about that, but as far as the criticism goes about the vid i stand my ground that music sucked , then the bashing started when goldpro, tls22 added there 
.02 oh the 4.6 is a V8 not a V6 and i love useing the snowblower even though i used it twice this winter.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

ITs all good


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

HA HA! I always miss all the fun. Poor Ron, he makes a video and get criticized (sp) by a guy with a snow blower!  Oh well. 

A far as the low baller comment I don't understand, I guess I would be pissed off too though if I had to use a snow blower. 

BTW keep at it with the snowblower, just think in a few more seasons that bad boy will be paid for. 

Nice video Ron 


Bossman


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i found a vid of stone driving home


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

HOLY @%#& Stroker! Wait................. 












I had to go use the bathroom after that. I turned up the sound because I couldnt hear anything!




I liked the music, fine video also.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

stroker was that your....... oh wait, it was you driving that car.. you putz


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL I turn it up too!

Well no sleeping for me now LOL


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Clapper&Company;528071 said:


> LOL I turn it up too!
> 
> Well no sleeping for me now LOL


Your telling me!!!! I think Ill have to go spend the night at a motel 6, because theyll leave a light on for you.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

damn that would make you jump if u play it full tilt


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL I know WOW


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry guys. yamaguy started it, lol

He got me earlier, then i sent it to tls22 and then i couldnt help but post it here.

Sorry i know its cruel but i know you all are passing it on to get even, lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;528189 said:


> sorry guys. yamaguy started it, lol
> 
> He got me earlier, then i sent it to tls22 and then i couldnt help but post it here.
> 
> Sorry i know its cruel but i know you all are passing it on to get even, lol


hahahahahha....no lie guys, i was talking to stroker i almost had a heart attack....i had my sound up and face aginst the screen! stroker got me good! a beer for him


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

StoneDevil;525707 said:


> now all the lowballers are adding there .02 LOL ok first of I'm not in the landscaping or snow removal business so owning a plow would be wasteful right now, so having a snowblower as a homeowner is ok , cause hiring the type of plower u guys are is a waste of money. since i join i have seen your ins and outs its a no wonder why the people in my area do there own drives.... bashing as u put it wasn't even close to what i could of said about your vid you know your vid sucks . so take your lumps and move on. poking fun at someone in return just shows how little you are
> 
> Hey SD....looks like youre pick on clapper idea kinda bit you in the ass dont it lol
> .





merrimacmill;525739 said:


> I'm surprised snofarmer isn't all over this one lol
> 
> i am sure he didnt see it..... i know i didnt, untill today. but we'll bring it back to the top for him
> 
> i know this is an old thread but. i was surfing youtube and found Merimac's vid (great by the way) and then i trolled Merrimac lol and found this vid posted about the same time as MM's but never found MM's what gives?


Clap: great vid


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

merrimacmill;525739 said:


> Thanks for the vid clapper.
> 
> I think its funny how a simple video starts something like this.
> 
> I'm surprised snofarmer isn't all over this one lol


I'm still lmao.....
who-woud-da-thunk?
all over plowing the trailer park with one wiper and listening to the backstreet boys...

But on a serous note.. Quit bashing "the clap" 
he needs beer money too...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How in the heck, did i miss this thread, funnny stuff. I'm still laughing too. Good Vid.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LMAO leave it to PJ!

I never did see what was wrong with plowing the trailer park, or having a broken wiper 

But hey yet the fun happen again lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Everyone should listen to Jimmy Buffett like GV when plowing!  & prove that your really old at the same time!


----------

